# Custom dials and hands.



## igorIV

Hello everyone!
Let me introduce some of my works.
First my project was a dials for Molnija movement (ЧК-6). Reprinted original dials (sub-second at 6 o'clock) for wristwatch variant (sub-second at 9 o'clock).








In the case:

I wanted to do a Pilot watch with grey dial and black-lume indexes, and made them. Dial - is custom.



For Ural movement I made this custom dial with engraved indexes and "railroad":

I learned about Wostok when one guy ask me create a sandwich dial for Wostok:

and began)












hands

Dial blanks for my future projects:

Stay tuned!


----------



## oscarfranciscovich

So great works!!!!! Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rimmed762

Excellent job, Sir. Are you taking orders?


----------



## jose-CostaRica

NICE!!! looking forward to it! will you make modern dials for Molnijas?


----------



## yorki_man

Wow. Black Molnia and Ural are great! Yes I want to order too 

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Derek N

Love that sandwich dial! What method did you use to cut out the numbers/indices?


----------



## wtma

That grey pilot is awesome... Keep them coming!!


----------



## mattbeme

.
I have received an order from Igor:

Amphibia parts:

- 2 dials
- large numbers and straight indexes as in photos
- 2 sets 'Paddle' Hands


I ordered the dials without paint because I am not yet certain what colours I would like.
I will paint them myself.

I also ordered the hands without lume because I have my own high quality lume. 
So, I cannot say what level of brightness Igor's lume has.


I am impressed with the quality of the parts and how quickly he produced them and sent them.

Shipping from Ukraine to my door in Canada was only 15 days. Excellent.


When I install these parts I will post photos and a review.


----------



## sonics

The Sandwich dial is great! Would be interesting to see it painted in black 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ltb828

Nice job.


----------



## rcapiloto

Awesome work!!!! Excellent craftmanship.

That Ural is a beauty!

Keep up the good work!

RC


----------



## igorIV

Thanks to all!


Rimmed762 said:


> Excellent job, Sir. Are you taking orders?


Yes, if You want a something - lets talk!


jose-CostaRica said:


> NICE!!! looking forward to it! will you make modern dials for Molnijas?


Yes. 3 type such as photo. If you want something individual - lets talk!)


Derek N said:


> Love that sandwich dial! What method did you use to cut out the numbers/indices?


Laser!


sonics said:


> The Sandwich dial is great! Would be interesting to see it painted in black


please:


----------



## sonics

Wow, that's great. You should sell them on the bay. Are they much thicker than the original ones? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## igorIV

sonics said:


> Wow, that's great. You should sell them on the bay. Are they much thicker than the original ones?


Yes, thicker. For install this dial with hands you have 2 options:
1. Install on 2409 mov't with CP and HP from 2414 mov't.
2. From 2416 you must disassemble date disk.
and! dial without feet. Install to mov't double-side scotch.


----------



## igorIV

I make green for me)

and maybe date at the same color


----------



## mattbeme

igorIV said:


> Yes, thicker. For install this dial with hands you have 2 options:
> 1. Install on 2409 mov't with CP and HP from 2414 mov't.
> 2. From 2416 you must disassemble date disk.
> and! dial without feet. Install to mov't double-side scotch.


*
To clarify*:

CP = Cannon Pinion
HP = Hour Pinion

The CP and HP of the 2414 and 2416 are taller than those of the 2409.

This will allow the hands to sit higher to allow the hands to clear the dial.

Removal of the date disk and dial feet is necessary to lower the dial to allow the hands to clear the dial.

*
Sellers:*

2409: only Meranom sells this movement

CP and HP: favinov (ebay) sells these. 
-- if he does not have them, send him a message and he can get them for you.
-- he calls them:_ 'High Wheels Vostok 24xx'

_- you can also obtain the CP and HP from any Vostok 24xx movement which has a calendar. 
When Vostok adds the calendar feature (or complication) to a movement, they add taller 
CP and HP


----------



## igorIV

Many thanks Matt for the clarification.
HP (Hour Pinion) is the same HW (Hour Wheel)
If needed I will provide to my dials CP and HP (HW) from 2414 movt? Or 2409 mov't (SU) if interested.


----------



## taimurkhan

I have also ordered a large numbers dial and two sets of paddle hands from Igor. I intend to install the dial with one set of paddle hands on a Vostok 2415 movement in a 120 Amphibia case and the other set of paddle hand on a 2415 movement with the stock dial in a 090 case.

Please let me know if I will need (to do) anything extra for these two mods.

Thank you!


----------



## _MS_

Brilliant work!


----------



## Nearco

The sandwich dial is more beautiful than Scarlett Johansson... congratulations!


"El Tiempo es la medida del movimiento entre dos instantes".


----------



## CierzoZgz

Those "paddle" hands are like the older soviet hands of first Amphibia tonneau, or are they like the modern SE hands (by Meranom)??
I have the blue Amphibia 12/6 with wrong hands (dirskie sword hands) and I'd like to put the most closer to original.



Nearco said:


> The sandwich dial is more beautiful than Scarlett Johansson... congratulations!
> 
> "El Tiempo es la medida del movimiento entre dos instantes".


And probably a bit more easy to take in your hands


----------



## OKEAH

Nearco said:


> The sandwich dial is more beautiful than Scarlett Johansson... congratulations!


I'll take Scarlett (still it's a nice dial).


----------



## Nearco

OKEAH said:


> I'll take Scarlett (still it's a nice dial).


Sorry, no deal! ;-)

"El Tiempo es la medida del movimiento entre dos instantes".


----------



## mattbeme

Nearco said:


> Sorry, no deal! ;-)


Do you have her?

How much do want for her?

Of course, I only want her for her watch.


----------



## OKEAH

mattbeme said:


> Of course, I only want her for her watch.


OK keep her watch and send her to me.


----------



## mattbeme

taimurkhan said:


> I have also ordered a large numbers dial and two sets of paddle hands from Igor. I intend to install the dial with one set of paddle hands on a Vostok 2415 movement in a 120 Amphibia case and the other set of paddle hand on a 2415 movement with the stock dial in a 090 case.


When you complete your projects, please post photos


----------



## mattbeme

mattbeme said:


> Of course, I only want her for her watch.





OKEAH said:


> OK keep her watch and send her to me.


HAHAHAHA!!!! I haven't laughed so much in a long time !


----------



## igorIV

mattbeme said:


> When you complete your projects, please post photos


You too!


----------



## taimurkhan

mattbeme said:


> When you complete your projects, please post photos


I will remember to do that.


----------



## OKEAH

mattbeme said:


> When you complete your projects, please post photos


I will have to ask Scarlett first...


----------



## igorIV

For Molnija ChK-6 (ЧК-6) wrist watch, black and white printed.


----------



## mattbeme

mattbeme said:


> When you complete your projects, please post photos





OKEAH said:


> I will have to ask Scarlett first...


----------



## OKEAH

mattbeme said:


> View attachment 8386458


Woof woof!!!!!


----------



## mariomart

After searching the intertubes high and low it appears that no one makes a replica of the Vostok Amphibia 350 white/silver sunburst dial.

I am following your great work @igorIV in the hope that you may one day make such a dial.


----------



## igorIV

mariomart said:


> I am following your great work @igorIV in the hope that you may one day make such a dial.


Many thanks!
I keep in my mind Your desire)
and some new dials - needed only lume them:


----------



## mariomart

Beautiful work 

My desire is in your hands ... as long as Scarlet doesn't mind 



igorIV said:


> Many thanks!
> I keep in my mind Your desire)
> and some new dials - needed only lume them:


----------



## slls

Great art!
I always wanted a custom dial for a Poljot 3133. One without a date indicator in a style which looks like an old Lemania chronograph from the RAF. One with my own logo as well. It should look like this. Is that possible?


----------



## veberz

mariomart said:


> After searching the intertubes high and low it appears that no one makes a replica of the Vostok Amphibia 350 white/silver sunburst dial.
> 
> I am following your great work @igorIV in the hope that you may one day make such a dial.
> 
> View attachment 8391618


I join. My wish is also that dial.


----------



## OKEAH

veberz said:


> I join. My wish is also that dial.


There is a Cyrillic version


----------



## mariomart

OKEAH said:


> There is a Cyrillic version


Please Sir may you point us in the right direction?

Thank you


----------



## veberz

OKEAH said:


> There is a Cyrillic version


Where please?


----------



## Obik

igorIV said:


> Many thanks!
> I keep in my mind Your desire)
> and some new dials - needed only lume them:


When you finish puting lume on black dial please show it. I am very interested in that dial


----------



## OKEAH

veberz said:


> Where please?


 The Cyrillic dials for 350 amphibia (both black and silver) are quite rare but now and then they appear on ebay.


----------



## igorIV

slls said:


> Great art!
> I always wanted a custom dial for a Poljot 3133.
> .....
> Is that possible?


Thanks!
Yes, its possible.


----------



## sonics

Like this?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## OKEAH

exactly


----------



## rcapiloto

OKEAH said:


> The Cyrillic dials for 350 amphibia (both black and silver) are quite rare but now and then they appear on ebay.


There's one for sale right now on the bay, search "vostok 2209" and you'll find a black dialled Boctok.

Saludos!

RC


----------



## mariomart

rcapiloto said:


> There's one for sale right now on the bay, search "vostok 2209" and you'll find a black dialled Boctok.
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> RC


Thanks, but I'm after the white/silver version as mentioned earlier.


----------



## BRad704

these look great! that is a skill I wish I possessed.


----------



## chowmanfu

Is anyone able to apply tritium to hands? I have a Damasko DA20 that is asking for tritium.


----------



## mattbeme

chowmanfu said:


> Is anyone able to apply tritium to hands? I have a Damasko DA20 that is asking for tritium.


I believe tritium is only available in tiny capsules which are glued to the hands.
So, if there is enough clearance between hands and between the Hour hand and the dial, and if there is enough space on the hands,
then Yes, it can be done.


----------



## igorIV

Try to lume:


----------



## mattbeme

.
Igor, you have performed a very accurate lume job!


----------



## igorIV

mattbeme said:


> .
> Igor, you have performed a very accurate lume job!


Thanks Matt,
but this work is not as good as hoped


----------



## sonics

What tools did you use for the lume Job? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## igorIV

sonics said:


> What tools did you use for the lume Job?


 On this dial - oilers.


----------



## igorIV

Yellow for Wostok 24xx.


----------



## kcoops

What method did you use to print the yellow dial?
These are so great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## igorIV

kcoops said:


> What method did you use to print the yellow dial?
> These are so great!


Thanks! Pad printing.
Try to lume militaryDial - part2. 

Try to use orange lume at the 13-24.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

igorIV said:


> Try to lume militaryDial - part2.
> 
> Try to use orange lume at the 13-24.


I am impressed with the fact that you have lumed such small numbers!

Perhaps it did not work as well as hoped, but the application is quite accurate.

Do watch dial factories use a special tool to apply lume to small numbers ?

I know that they use a special 'syringe' or stylus which is pressurized to eject the lume at a controlled rate when a foot pedal is pressed.


----------



## vanallard

Impressive work!


----------



## igorIV

Hello comrades.
Add poll to the thread.
What kind a seconds hands for Vostok needed: with circle (standart) or with square?


----------



## igorIV

Some new and old works


----------



## oldfox

As an feed back for Igor's dials - I've made this build with it (charcoal black):










Very nice one.

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Astute-C

igorIV said:


> Hello comrades.
> Add poll to the thread.
> What kind a seconds hands for Vostok needed: with circle (standart) or with square?


Would love to have both!


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.
I do not see the need for a Seconds Hand with a circle.

The Vostok hand is quite good as it is.


A hand with a square is unique. This we need.


----------



## igorIV

Custom hands. Limited quantity. Stainless steel and brass.
Please leave You request
11US doallrs per set + 4$tracking worldwide shipping.


----------



## oak1971

Good stuff!


----------



## igorIV

Sorry! 
Yesterday forgot attach form.
Form here.
At the picture:
Grey - stainless steel.
Gold - from brass, such as picture below


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.
Igor, are all those hands, on the form, available?

There are a few styles I have not seen before.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

igorIV said:


> Some new and old works
> 
> View attachment 9152386


The lume on the numbers is good !!


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.
Igor, 

Are the new styles the same price as the original 4 styles ??


----------



## igorIV

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> Igor, are all those hands, on the form, available?


In pre-order. I will must cut them (till Sep, 20), cleaning, doing holes and lume.


Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> Igor,
> Are the new styles the same price as the original 4 styles ??


previously 11us per set. + shipping. Mby 10us.


----------



## Wimads

Hi Igor,
Where did you get the case for the black watch in the first post? I have seen multiple molnija builds with that case, and I really like it! I might try my own build with that case if I can find one 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarquin

Hi Igor,

I filled out your form a while ago.....did you receive the order?

Many Thanks


----------



## igorIV

Hello! received. In progress...
UPD.
and goldy (brass) hands:








UPD2.
few new types:


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.
Excellent Igor !


You are giving us many choices now.


My only concern: The Minute hands are perhaps too long for some dials.

Dials with a Minute track located at the outer edge are good for a long Minute hand
but not all dials have this.

I think the length of the standard Vostok Minute hand is perfect.


Also, the standard Vostok Seconds hand may not match properly if the Minute hand is
too long.


Perhaps you will then have long Seconds hands to sell us .....

Already, I feel the fish hook in my mouth !


----------



## igorIV

Seconds hands 13mm long - I'm planned.
Some photos:



compare 010 and 011:


----------



## kakefe

i like the last set.. are they ready for order ?



Instagram : @watchcolony


----------



## igorIV

kakefe said:


> i like the last set.. are they ready for order ?


Yes, ready. Form here.
What about paddle hands from previous order? You set them without damage?


----------



## kakefe

yes but not easy... the holes needs to be a bit bigger i think.. i had hard times while fitting them but i did.. 



Instagram : @watchcolony


----------



## amil

you guys serious? These hands look like cheap .....


----------



## Ham2

Hi Igor - was it you that made the spot-on replacement blued chronograph seconds hand for 3017s? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

amil said:


> you guys serious? These hands look like cheap .....


cheap....._Ukranian_ hands?

They are quite good compared to the hands you make for us.


----------



## Penguin98

Very nice indeed


----------



## kakefe

amil said:


> you guys serious? These hands look like cheap .....


I m very happy with the quality of the paddle hands that i recently bought from Igor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taimurkhan

amil said:


> you guys serious? These hands look like cheap .....





Matt_Bored_O said:


> cheap....._Ukranian_ hands?
> 
> They are quite good compared to the hands you make for us.





kakefe said:


> I m very happy with the quality of the paddle hands that i recently bought from Igor


Very good quality hands indeed.


----------



## Nearco

I'm very satisfied with the quality of my sets of paddle hands. Good job, IgorIV.


"El Tiempo es la medida del movimiento entre dos instantes".


----------



## igorIV

Thank You guys!
Many men, many minds)


----------



## soulsocket7

Igor I like that orange dial better than the one I already got from you! Is it available for sale? How much?


----------



## igorIV

soulsocket7 said:


> Igor I like that orange dial better than the one I already got from you! Is it available for sale? How much?


Thank You! I have few, but with scratches...
"Rusty":


----------



## igorIV

Yo-ho-ho and pair of second hands)

13mm length. Silver and gold.

With another my hands:

Coming soon... Orders in the google form. From November, 1.


----------



## robbery

igorIV said:


>


Finally the world has a seconds hand to go with the paddle style minutes and hours!! Tremendous work, I'm definitely going to want one of these. (On a related note, I can't seem to access that link from tapatalk, could you post the full url text?)


----------



## mroatman

robbery said:


> Finally the world has a seconds hand to go with the paddle style minutes and hours!! Tremendous work, I'm definitely going to want one of these. (On a related note, I can't seem to access that link from tapatalk, could you post the full url text?)


Here you go: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSeTcYAv2rKHb5JSMFOVqPfotZEqaTNSrhWiFkaz4sqlhN68Aw/viewform


----------



## igorIV

Hello again!
In the google form You can see only photo now.
All Your wishes (ref, qty, lume) is better sent to me in PM.


----------



## robbery

mroatman said:


> Here you go: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSeTcYAv2rKHb5JSMFOVqPfotZEqaTNSrhWiFkaz4sqlhN68Aw/viewform


Thanks! What's the cost? Will the hands come lumed? Is it possible to ask you to paint them a pair some color before luming them?


----------



## igorIV

Lume green or blue afterglow for Your choice.
I will try to paint few hands and show here.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.
The Seconds hand is excellent!

I am glad that you made it longer than the short hand Vostok makes.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.
A word of advice for installing Igor's hands:

The hands with large lume areas have very narrow metal frames. 
You must be very, very careful when you are grabbing them or painting them.
The narrow frames can be bent easily and it is difficult to make them straight again.


----------



## saturnine

Igor, any chance of a gold/brass straight seconds hand like on a Komandirskie? I am interested in your sword hands and would like a seconds hand to match them.


----------



## taimurkhan

A dial in progress - by Igor; Urdu numerals, 2016.


----------



## saturnine

taimurkhan said:


> A dial in progress - by Igor; Urdu numerals, 2016.


That is really well done - those numerals are sharply executed.


----------



## messyGarage

Beautiful!
And that "railway", really crisp


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

saturnine said:


> That is really well done - those numerals are sharply executed.





messyGarage said:


> Beautiful!
> And that "railway", really crisp


It must be laser etched ?


----------



## taimurkhan

Matt_Bored_O said:


> It must be laser etched ?


I think so.


----------



## igorIV

saturnine said:


> Igor, any chance of a gold/brass straight seconds hand like on a Komandirskie? I am interested in your sword hands and would like a seconds hand to match them.


If You need second hand at Komandirskie - I think I have 1 or 2 from USSR.


Matt_Bored_O said:


> It must be laser etched ?


Exactly!)


----------



## ar.javid

taimurkhan said:


> A dial in progress - by Igor; Urdu numerals, 2016.
> 
> View attachment 9951658


Igor this is beautiful bro. I want one of these Urdu text dials. After all its my mother tongue. But why 1,3,5.. are skipped? atleast rectangular indices for missing numbers would be good, its looking cool anyways I also need a sandwiched California dial for a PAM homage. Will pm soon


----------



## taimurkhan

Another custom dial by Igor.

The top label says 'Sarangi', the instrument I play, and the bottomline says 'Metaphysics', the analytic philosophy I embrace. 

Thank you, Igor!


----------



## igorIV

Not dial. Not hands.
for 20mm band:


----------



## ThePossumKing

igorIV said:


> Not dial. Not hands.
> for 20mm band:


These fit the original 350 case?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## igorIV

ThePossumKing said:


> These fit the original 350 case?


Yes! For 350 case created them from 1mm stainless steel. 
Sorry, how to properly call in English this detail? thanks in advance!
16mm spring bar 1.5mm
20mm spring bar 2.5mm


----------



## Arizone

igorIV said:


> Not dial. Not hands.
> for 20mm band:


How about for a 960 case?


----------



## Aidanm

igorIV said:


> Yes! For 350 case created them from 1mm stainless steel.
> Sorry, how to properly call in English this detail? thanks in advance!
> 16mm spring bar 1.5mm
> 20mm spring bar 2.5mm


Igor I want to order some hands. I've sent a PM but do you need me to fill out the google doc form aswell?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## igorIV

Aidanm said:


> Igor I want to order some hands. I've sent a PM but do you need me to fill out the google doc form aswell?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, i have a lot issues at my work. Could You please waiting fw days?

Отправлено с моего M5 через Tapatalk


----------



## igorIV

Arizone said:


> How about for a 960 case?


Needes? For 20mm band?

Отправлено с моего M5 через Tapatalk


----------



## Arizone

igorIV said:


> Needes? For 20mm band?
> 
> Отправлено с моего M5 через Tapatalk


The flat edge of the watch case itself is 22mm so either 20 or 18mm depending on the thickness of the adapter's sides.

Would anyone else be interested?


----------



## Aidanm

igorIV said:


> Sorry, i have a lot issues at my work. Could You please waiting fw days?
> 
> Отправлено с моего M5 через Tapatalk


Of course. I just wasn't sure if I was ordering them through proper channels.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kakefe

Arizone said:


> The flat edge of the watch case itself is 22mm so either 20 or 18mm depending on the thickness of the adapter's sides.
> 
> Would anyone else be interested?


yep i m.. i ve couple of 960s lying without any strap or bracelet... would be nice like the pics that u posted

instagram @watchcolony


----------



## mariomart

igorIV are you considering manufacturing the 350 wire lugs?

I'd be interested in a set if you are. Cheers


----------



## alexir

Arizone said:


> The flat edge of the watch case itself is 22mm so either 20 or 18mm depending on the thickness of the adapter's sides.
> 
> Would anyone else be interested?


+1


----------



## igorIV

mariomart said:


> igorIV are you considering manufacturing the 350 wire lugs?
> 
> I'd be interested in a set if you are. Cheers
> 
> View attachment 10591738


Yes.
Would anyone else be interested in 22mm?


----------



## ThePossumKing

igorIV said:


> Yes.
> Would anyone else be interested in 22mm?


Yes!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## igorIV

22mm 350 wire lugs:
mariomart -1
ThePossumKing -1


----------



## Rimmed762

Arizone said:


> The flat edge of the watch case itself is 22mm so either 20 or 18mm depending on the thickness of the adapter's sides.
> 
> Would anyone else be interested?


Absolutely. I have one case without a bracelet or strap. Although I have pins from Meranom.


----------



## igorIV

Hello!
960 case lugs 20mm:
Arizone - 1
kakefe - 1 (2?)
alexir - 1
Rimmed762 - 1


----------



## igorIV

Painted hands:


----------



## Spench

Yes please


----------



## Spench

igorIV said:


> Yes.
> Would anyone else be interested in 22mm?


Please yes!


----------



## Spench

mariomart said:


> igorIV are you considering manufacturing the 350 wire lugs?
> 
> I'd be interested in a set if you are. Cheers
> 
> View attachment 10591738


Me too please!


----------



## mariomart

Thanks IgorIV 

Received my set of 350 wire lugs and I couldn't be any happier :-d

A faithful reproduction of the originals, I just can't wait for my 22mm leather NATO to arrive |>


----------



## DerangedGoose

Sign me up for 350 wire lugs! Any update on 960 lugs? Pics?


----------



## igorIV

Snowflake)


----------



## saturnine

Worlds collide!


----------



## Teppo458

Very much interested in the possibility of a custom dial. Old school tag for further reading


----------



## zptwatch

Here are the custom wire lugs I ordered from Igor recently (Awesome by the way)! I also ordered fours sets of hands and they look amazing, will post pictures once I have mounted them on my amphibians.


----------



## igorIV

960 case. 20mm band. 
At the USSR case - install good, for the new watch case - testing till Aug, 28.


----------



## mariomart

igorIV said:


> 960 case. 20mm band.
> At the USSR case - install good, for the new watch case - testing till Aug, 28.


Interesting 

It looks as if they do not swing much and sit a little too high.

Is it possible to remove some material from the end near the case, like in the picture below? I think it would sit better with strap or band.


----------



## igorIV

mariomart said:


> It looks as if they do not swing much and sit a little too high.
> 
> Is it possible to remove some material from the end near the case


Thanks for comment!
I will try to do!


----------



## SeagullNZ

Hi Igor,

Are you still making watch hands? I need a set for my Vostok Amphibia......


----------



## igorIV

SeagullNZ said:


> Are you still making watch hands?


Hi! Yes I do! 
see PM


----------



## igorIV

mariomart said:


> Is it possible to remove some material from the end near the case, like in the picture below? I think it would sit better with strap or band.
> 
> View attachment 12415839


Done!
Thanks dear *mariomart*, really better!


----------



## mariomart

igorIV said:


> Done!
> Thanks dear *mariomart*, really better!


That looks AWESOME Igor |>

I'm happy that I could add my opinion, and I'm absolutely delighted that you thought it was worth trying out.
It will look fantastic and sit very well on the wrist.
Do you have a cost? I might be interested in a set.

I also just received my latest order of 350 wire lugs, and yet again I'm delighted :-!

Cheers, Mario


----------



## eyeamgrewt

So I wanted to come in here and sing my praises for Igor. He's supplied a number of sets of Vostok hands for me and they're incredible. I recently asked him to make a dial for me for a 6497 build I had in mind and it came yesterday and exceeded my expectations. I'm a big Star Wars fan and have always loved Boba Fett. I've been planning on getting his mandalorian skull symbol tattooed on me, but in the meantime wanted to make a watch in his liking. I asked Igor to create a dial for me, which I received yesterday. I didn't have Igor lume it as I wanted to do that and add a bit of roughness to the lume to make it look worn and weathered. Here's the final product:








Here it is after lume

















And here's the final product, I dirtied up the lume a bit to give it that look that I was going for. I'm not sure on the hands yet, I had this set and threw them on, but I may change and try to beat up a set of hands to match the look.

Thank you Igor, great work once again!


----------



## ronnypudding

eyeamgrewt said:


> So I wanted to come in here and sing my praises for Igor. He's supplied a number of sets of Vostok hands for me and they're incredible. I recently asked him to make a dial for me for a 6497 build I had in mind and it came yesterday and exceeded my expectations. I'm a big Star Wars fan and have always loved Boba Fett. I've been planning on getting his mandalorian skull symbol tattooed on me, but in the meantime wanted to make a watch in his liking. I asked Igor to create a dial for me, which I received yesterday. I didn't have Igor lume it as I wanted to do that and add a bit of roughness to the lume to make it look worn and weathered. Here's the final product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is after lume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the final product, I dirtied up the lume a bit to give it that look that I was going for. I'm not sure on the hands yet, I had this set and threw them on, but I may change and try to beat up a set of hands to match the look.
> 
> Thank you Igor, great work once again!


This is very cool. Nicely done. I, too, can speak to the quality of Igor's work - I have a number of hand-sets from him and they are all great. He's a solid, trust-worthy guy!

Regards

Joe


----------



## Tarquin

Props for Igor from me too - I've had quite a few hand sets of his. A good guy offering good products.


----------



## taimurkhan

Dial and hands by igorIV.


----------



## taimurkhan

Dial and hands by igorIV.


----------



## taimurkhan




----------



## soulsocket7

Igor,

Interested in a custom dial again. I sent a private message a while ago. Please contact me when you can. Thanks.


----------



## vvr21

Hi, Igor!

Do you sell those squelette hands separately? what are their sizes?


----------



## James Haury

I have this movement ina cushion case.I have two problems with it.The crystal is loose and the dial is cheap plastic which is warped it may need the hands reset as well.I think the movementis good.It keeps good time till the minute hits the bulge by the date window.Is the movement russian?soviet?


----------



## Victorv

James Haury said:


> View attachment 12739045
> View attachment 12739015
> I have this movement ina cushion case.I have two problems with it.The crystal is loose and the dial is cheap plastic which is warped it may need the hands reset as well.I think the movementis good.It keeps good time till the minute hits the bulge by the date window.Is the movement russian?soviet?


Hello James, your movement is soviet, to export. Look at the Bridge the letters "SU" who means soviet union

Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rimmed762

Something Igor just made.

I have a 1975 GAZ-24 as a hobby.


----------



## igorIV

Dear comrades,
May the New Year brings new hopes, new promises and new reasons to celebrate your presence in your lives. Have a Joyous New Year!


----------



## igorIV

Molnija+Vostok


----------



## Rimmed762

Beautiful masterpiece by Igor. And clock of GAZ-24. Strap matches my car perfectly.


----------



## Rimmed762

I can't see my picture and lot of pictures appear as "broken Image" to me. If you can't see it, let me know and I try to correct it somehow.


----------



## sonics

igorIV said:


> Molnija+Vostok


What type of case is that? I like that pam style.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## igorIV

sonics said:


> What type of case is that? I like that pam style.


It's seems like 6154.

Create Molnija wristwatch. Only assembling and sewn soft genuine leather band)


----------



## igorIV

Custom dial Seiko Alpinist style for Vostok.


----------



## sideways2

OOH!! I would love to have that green dial!!


----------



## OdinPL

Pretty cool. Please show it in case with hands.


----------



## igorIV

OdinPL said:


> Pretty cool. Please show it in case with hands.


Thanks!
I'm hope WUS-member show result.


----------



## igorIV

Dial for wristwatch Molnija


----------



## Denesenko

igorIV said:


> Dial for wristwatch Molnija
> View attachment 12912177


This dials looks very good


----------



## igorIV

Pilot style dial.


----------



## Solotov

igorIV said:


> Pilot style dial.


Looks awesome!


----------



## pjd

eyeamgrewt said:


> So I wanted to come in here and sing my praises for Igor. He's supplied a number of sets of Vostok hands for me and they're incredible. I recently asked him to make a dial for me for a 6497 build I had in mind and it came yesterday and exceeded my expectations. I'm a big Star Wars fan and have always loved Boba Fett. I've been planning on getting his mandalorian skull symbol tattooed on me, but in the meantime wanted to make a watch in his liking. I asked Igor to create a dial for me, which I received yesterday. I didn't have Igor lume it as I wanted to do that and add a bit of roughness to the lume to make it look worn and weathered. Here's the final product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is after lume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the final product, I dirtied up the lume a bit to give it that look that I was going for. I'm not sure on the hands yet, I had this set and threw them on, but I may change and try to beat up a set of hands to match the look.
> 
> Thank you Igor, great work once again!


I love this dial finish!
Is this dial the standard thickness? - By that I mean will it fit without modification and does it fit in the same way a standard dial would fit? 
I note you don't have a second hand fitted.

I'm not into star wars but I would like something with this metal finish, without the numbers and numerals. Possibly raised circular cylinders of a darker metal and if it was possible to do it really accurately, a small machined Cyrillic Vostok "B"
Just to acknowledge the Vostok movement.

I know what I'm trying to visualise in my head.


----------



## soulsocket7

My recent acquisition from Igor


----------



## wickets

soulsocket7 said:


> My recent acquisition from Igor


How is the lume he uses on the hands.... Does it compare with the seiko in terms of brightness and longevity?.... Thanks


----------



## undonewatches

Beautifully done! Love the Pilot watch - thanks for sharing shots of the entire process


----------



## soulsocket7

wickets said:


> How is the lume he uses on the hands.... Does it compare with the seiko in terms of brightness and longevity?.... Thanks


Igor's lume is excellent. I have a couple of other dials from him and they are true divers dials with big lume indices and they are every bit as bright and long lasting as my seikos. The lume on these hands is very bright and very long lasting as well. If you are considering a set of hands, I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## igorIV

Reprinted Molnija dials with original design for wristwatch. Copper platting.


----------



## Denesenko

igorIV said:


> Reprinted Molnija dials with original design for wristwatch. Copper platting.
> View attachment 13121557
> View attachment 13121559
> View attachment 13121561


Good reprinted results


----------



## cyberwarhol

igorIV said:


> Reprinted Molnija dials with original design for wristwatch. Copper platting.
> View attachment 13121557
> View attachment 13121559
> View attachment 13121561


Nice looking dial. What size case is it for?

Sent you a PM. Please check.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## igorIV

cyberwarhol said:


> What size case is it for?


Thank You!
Molnija dial for 43mm Molnija wristwatch case


----------



## igorIV

cyberwarhol said:


> What size case is it for?


Thank You!
Molnija dial for 43mm Molnija wristwatch case


----------



## igorIV




----------



## RFollia

These are some beatiful dials printed by Igor. Thank You!

But I still haven't assembled the watch, still unsure about case 710, K65 or 95..

Best regards to all


----------



## RFollia

These are some beatiful dials printed by Igor. Thank You!

But I still haven't assembled the watch, still unsure about case 710, K65 or 95..

Best regards to all


----------



## igorIV

Hands for Shturmanskie Gagarin. Blue heated steel. Like original dimension.


----------



## PDAdict

[QUOTE = igorIV; 48416347]







[/ QUOTE]
This dial reminds me of one who orders a member of Etsy ;-);-)


----------



## marciniszyn

Igor, do you sell dials for old Russian watches? I’m looking for a long time for a dial to my Molnija watch and maybe you can help me? Make an offer. Regards


----------



## Mo5

igorIV said:


> For Molnija ChK-6 (ЧК-6) wrist watch, black and white printed.


Hi Igor,
How much does one Molnija dial cost?


----------



## igorIV

Mo5 said:


> How much does one Molnija dial cost?


hello! black and white is out of stock. I have only brass coating...


----------



## igorIV

some new hands type


----------



## igorIV




----------



## Rimmed762

Any new projects? I just looked the GAZ watch, orange dials and full-lume diver. And they still look great.


----------

